# Math in Square-1 Scrambler



## SilentlyintheShadows (Mar 21, 2010)

What sort of math is used in the Square-1 scrambler to make sure it is a legitimate scramble?


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 21, 2010)

No math.

The actual scrambler isn't really good. Just « good enought ».


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 21, 2010)

It just generate 40 moves...
The har part is making sure you can actually scramble it that way


----------



## qqwref (Mar 21, 2010)

It just keeps track of the position of the corners, and follows them through the moves it does, to make sure that each new move is possible (doesn't split a corner).


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 21, 2010)

hmm I've always wondered this. Is there some math behind all the numbers in the scramble like something involving modular arithmetics?


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 22, 2010)

Every position in the square one can be reached in 30 moves. But not with an equal probability (many position have more than one solution in less than 30 moves, some have many of them !).

To avoid this, the scrambler use 40 moves instead of 30. More than 40 will becaome very anoying to scramble.

A better version of the scrambler could be selected in the futur, selecting position ramdomly (like on 2x2x2 or 3x3x3), but this isn't the case yet.


----------

